# Pumpenkammer wie tief?



## Jürgen-V (13. Dez. 2007)

hallo
ich habe mal eine frage.
ich will im sommer meinen teich vergrößern und mir eine pumpenkammer bauen.es werden 2 bodenabläufe und der skimmer dort angeschlossen.
jetzt meine frage:
wieviel cm unter dem wasserspiegel vom teich sollte ich ich sie einbauen? 
im voraus danke

gruß jürgen


----------



## Flash (13. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Pumpenkammer wie tief?*

nicht tiefer als der Wasserspiegel im Teich! sonst läuft die Kammer ja über....

Mit Kammer meinst du einen Kasten;Fass oder so was?
Dann muß die Oberkante von dem kasten über dem Wasserspiegel des Teiches liegen.
Zu tief würde ich die Kammer aber nicht machen, da du sie sonst schlecht warten kannst.


----------



## Jürgen-V (14. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Pumpenkammer wie tief?*

hallo
danke für die antwort.
mir ist schon klar das die pumpenkammer überläuft wenn sie unter dem wasserspiegel des teiches ist. ich habe es auch falsch beschrieben. 
ich meinte die anschlussrohre.sollten sie mehr oben oder mehr unten in die pumpenkammer angeschlossen werden? oder spielt es keine rolle?


----------



## Buratino (14. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Pumpenkammer wie tief?*

Hallo Heike und Jürgen,
habe meine beiden Bodenabläufe und den Skimmer im oberen Drittel
der ersten Filterkammer- Vortex eingeführt. Die beiden Bodenabläufe zusätzlich mit Zugschieber zum Abtrennen vom Teich für Wartungsarbeiten
im Filter. Habe damit gute Erfahrungen gemacht und noch nie Probleme gehabt. Anbei noch ein Bild zum Ansehen.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Jürgen-V (14. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Pumpenkammer wie tief?*

hallo
wenn es bei dir funzt, wird ich es bei mir auch so machen. 
danke für deine antwort.
gruß
jürgen


----------



## chr1z (14. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Pumpenkammer wie tief?*

hallo meine pumpenkammer ist ca 5 cm über dem wasserspeigel und ist insgesamt ca 70 cm tief. in diese münden 2 ba's und ein Skimmer.

ganz wichtig: pumpenkammer muss über dem wasserspiegel liegen.


----------



## GERMAN-LOBO (16. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Pumpenkammer wie tief?*

hallo

die frage ist schwerkraft oder gepumt?


----------



## herbi (16. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Pumpenkammer wie tief?*



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> es werden 2 bodenabläufe und der skimmer dort angeschlossen.


Servus Bernhard,

....ich meine zu glauben das Jürgen SK macht ....! 

Meine PK ist ein 200 liter Fass das ich ca. 10 cm über dem Wasserspiegel habe und die Einläufe dazu sind ungefähr 20 cm vom Boden weg angebracht ...!

Hätte noch eins rumstehen, könnt ihr gerne haben,....!


----------



## sanke10 (17. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Pumpenkammer wie tief?*

Hallo Jürgen!

 Schaue auf meiner HP, und dann unter Filterbau.

 
                   Alter Filter

 
                 Neue Filterkammer




                    Gruß Lenhart


----------



## Jürgen-V (17. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Pumpenkammer wie tief?*

hallo
ich werde die pk in schwerkraft betreiben 
danke für eure hilfe 
gruß jürgen


----------



## Jürgen-V (31. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Pumpenkammer wie tief?*

hallo
eine frage hätte ich noch.
kommt da nicht eine menge dreck in die kammer und wie und wie oft reinigt ihr sie dann? 
gruß jürgen


----------



## chr1z (31. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Pumpenkammer wie tief?*

also bei mir kommt der ganze dreck vom teich durch die ba's und skimmer in die pumpenkammer/sammelschacht. 
dort setzt sich auch teilweise einiges an dreck ab. 
einfach einmal die woche mit ner schmutzwasserpumpe entleeren.


----------



## Jürgen-V (31. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Pumpenkammer wie tief?*

hallo
hab ich mir fast gedacht und ich muß sagen das gefällt mir gar nicht.:? 
gibt es denn da nicht irgend eine andere lösung????
oder hat einer von euch eine idee?
gruß jürgen


----------



## Olli.P (31. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Pumpenkammer wie tief?*

Hi Jürgen und Heike,

also ich spüle meine Pumpenkammer während der Saison so ca. alle 2-5 Tage. Je nach dem wie's da am Boden aussieht.

Spülen heißt: Schieber zu, Kammer so ziemlich leer Pumpen lassen und dann den bzw. die Schieber wieder auf. Wenn dann das Wasser wieder in die Pk. läuft wird ca. 90% des Drecks der am Boden liegt mit aufgewirbelt und über den Siebfilter aus dem System entfernt 

Okay, dann muß ich zwar je nach Verschmutzung das Sieb reinigen, aber das ist besser als da auf dem Boden zu liegen und die PK in 70cm Tiefe zu reinigen. Oder da dann immer mit dem Teichschlammsauger ranzugehen.

Außerdem wird so auch gleich der Dreck um den Ba entfernt, der über die normale Fließgeschwindigkeit nicht mitkommt:smoki


----------



## sanke10 (1. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Pumpenkammer wie tief?*

Hallo Jürgen!

Schließe die Filterkammern doch am Kanal an, wenn es machbar ist.

Dann ist die Reinigung doch ganz einfach,Schieber zum Filter schließen,dafür Schieber zum Kanal auf, Wasser ablassen und mit einem Schlauch nachspülen, Schieber wieder zu und die die Schieber vom Teich wieder öffnen! 
 
Kanalanschluss
 
Schieber zur grobschmutzkammer
http://www.koi-garten-seiten.de

             Gruß Lenhart


----------



## Jürgen-V (2. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Pumpenkammer wie tief?*

hallo
danke für eure ideen, aber beides geht bei mir nicht. 
einen schieber werde ich nicht einbauen können weil die pk im erdreich ist.
kanalanschluss geht auch nicht, unser teich liegt über 3m unterm nächsten kanananschluss.
gib es denn wirklich nicht etwas irgend etwas was das den schmutz vom ba auffängt?
gruß jürgen


----------



## Olli.P (2. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Pumpenkammer wie tief?*

Hallo Jürgen,


meine Pk ist auch im Erdreich versenkt........... 

Der Schieber ist von innen eingeklebt 

Guckst du Hier ......


----------



## Jürgen-V (20. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Pumpenkammer wie tief?*

hallo
ich habe die lösung. 
ist mir gestern abend gekommen als ich nicht einschlafen konnte,einfach so. 
ich werde in der pumpenkammer meine 2 ba und skimmer-rohre waggerecht
anbringen. davor wird ein auffangkorb angebracht. unter diesem korb wird eine
plexiglasscheibe mit seitlichen führungen befestigt.
an dieser scheibe befestige ich dann mein ht-rohr.in dem ht-rohr wird wie bei meinem tf dann das plexiglasrohr geschoben und oben abgedichtet.
danach wird eine tauchpumpe unten angeschlossen. über eine zeitschaltuhr wird sie sich morgens und am abend für eine minute einschalten.
oberhalb wird noch eine spüleinheit befestigt und mit der tauchpumpe verbunden.

schaltet die zeitschaltuhr nun am morgen die pumpe ein, füllt sich das plexiglas mit wasser und wird im ht-rohr nach oben gedrückt (hydraulikprinzip).
die plexiglasscheibe verschließt beim hochfahren die 2ba und den skimmeranschluss, so daß in der spülzeit kein wasser ungesiebt in die pk laufen kann. ist der korb dann an der obersten stelle, fällt er zur seite und wird sauber gespritzt. nach 1minute fährt alles mit schwerkraft in die ausgangsstellung zurück.

habt ihr alles verstanden, ganz leicht oder?:smoki 

so muß ich meine pk nie säubern.  

aber erst wird der tf fertig gebaut.

gruß
jürgen


----------



## Budokoromo (19. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Pumpenkammer wie tief?*



sanke10 schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen!
> 
> Schaue auf meiner HP, und dann unter Filterbau.
> 
> ...




Was sind das für tolle Behälter? wo bekommt man die?

Gruß Budo


----------

